# Effects of High Humidity (Closed Chambers)



## xMario (May 2, 2019)

I updated my Sulcata enclosure to a Closed Chamber a few months ago thanks to this forum. Now I can really see how big of a difference it makes. My sulcata was starting to pyramid because I kept her at room humidity 47% now that I keep her at 80%+ she's growing smooth! Oh and since it's a closed setup now it is easy to keep the whole enclosure 80 degrees + and she's way more active than a few months ago. 


Results of high humidity


----------



## Bee62 (May 2, 2019)

He is looking healthy, alert and active. Congrats !
I am glad too that I found TFO and raised my sulcata tortoises right. One of my four came from a breeder who starts his tortoises dry and she was already pyramided, much more than yours. Within two years she is getting smoother and I hope that after another 2 years the signs of pyramiding are gone.
One breeder told me I could use a rabbit cage as an enclosure for the torts but then I found TFO. The rabbit cage could have ended in a desaster of sick torts I guess.


----------

